# S3 for $680!



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

With the new 15% off coupon David put out for the TC Store you can get a S3 for just $680 with free shipping and no sales tax. I believe that is the best in-stock price available right now. :up:

Dan


----------



## tivotivotivo (Aug 29, 2002)

Good Deal.

-no sales tax.-

even in California?

turn around time? are S3 backordered? 

coupon?

Didn't find it at the store. I planned on making my final descision in the next two weeks. (I still have to get a HDTV set.)

thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The store is http://store.tivocommunity.com the coupon code is TCDEAL and the units are in stock. The only catch is that the coupon is only good through Sunday, so you've got less then a week to decide.

Dan


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Can you transfer a lifetime membership to this TiVo or in order to transfer the lifetime membership does it have to be purchased from the mother TiVo website?


----------



## tivotivotivo (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CTLesq said:


> Can you transfer a lifetime membership to this TiVo or in order to transfer the lifetime membership does it have to be purchased from the mother TiVo website?


You can transfer lifetime to any S3 bought from any dealer.

Dan


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TiVo $tore may be getting back an $3.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

So here is a little question. 

I see I can buy the 400GB S3 for an extra $399, or the S3 400GB upgrade kit for $299. If I buy the upgrade kit I also have the original 250GB drive to use elsewhere.

With the upgrade kit, I save $100 and gain a 250GB drive.

Is there some kind of PATA/SATA doo-hickey so the 250GB drive can be popped into an S2 240 unit as an "upgrade," and do I have to do the whole reformat thing with the drive to re-use it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The extra $100 is basically for the labor of them doing the upgrade vs. you doing it. Some people are willing to pay a little extra to save themseleves the work.

As for the original 250GB drive... I highly recommend you put it away somewhere safe instead of trying to use it in another TiVo. You never know when the upgraded drive might fail, and without a backup you'll be dead in the water. Plus getting a SATA drive to work in a S2 TiVo would cost you more then simply buying a 250GB PATA drive, and either way you would have to format the drive, restore the images, etc... to get it to work.

Dan


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks, Dan. Just what I've been waiting for.

Just placed my order! :up:


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> The extra $100 is basically for the labor of them doing the upgrade vs. you doing it. Some people are willing to pay a little extra to save themseleves the work.
> 
> As for the original 250GB drive... I highly recommend you put it away somewhere safe instead of trying to use it in another TiVo. You never know when the upgraded drive might fail, and without a backup you'll be dead in the water. Plus getting a SATA drive to work in a S2 TiVo would cost you more then simply buying a 250GB PATA drive, and either way you would have to format the drive, restore the images, etc... to get it to work.
> 
> Dan


Definitely what I would recommend; aside from the cost/effort that Dan is mentioning, we've always considered it to be a 'best practice' to keep your original drive as a backup. A warranty repair is very easy to deal with should a replacement drive go bad... simply install your original and you've got something to hold you over until you get the problem remedied...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Would the 15% restock fee apply to a defective S3 unit or only to one returned based on the 30 day MBG?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Where are the S3's shipping from? I got the ground shipping and am wondering ETA on an Indianapolis delivery so I can call the cable company to schedule the cablecard installs.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> I see I can buy the 400GB S3 for an extra $399, or the S3 400GB upgrade kit for $299.


If you're able to upgrade yourself, a WD 500GB drive with 5-year warranty can be bought for $180 or less.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

No price talk on these forums.....oh wait its about the TiVo Community Store.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

What's the difference between ground and free ground shipping at the TCF store?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Does anyone know of another site that DOES allow price talk? I know there are price searching engines, but none of them would have found the low-ish $600s one posted here a few weeks ago before the no price talk rule was added..


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

mattack said:


> Does anyone know of another site that DOES allow price talk? I know there are price searching engines, but none of them would have found the low-ish $600s one posted here a few weeks ago before the no price talk rule was added..


Just name the site. But I think that on the other site tax is not included. I think it still comes out to be the same price.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You can transfer lifetime to any S3 bought from any dealer.
> 
> Dan


This message from TivoStephen says otherwise, and I haven't found a followup in the thread which invalidates it:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4378652&&#post4378652

Why do you say any S3 from any dealer qualifies?

Do the proprietors of the TCF Store guarantee that S3 units purchased via this discount qualify?


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

c3 said:


> If you're able to upgrade yourself, a WD 500GB drive with 5-year warranty can be bought for $180 or less.


There's 2 kinds, the KS and YS. What's the difference and which one to get and why?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ncsercs said:


> There's 2 kinds, the KS and YS. What's the difference and which one to get and why?


Warranty for KS is 1 year retail or 3 years OEM. YS is OEM only and has 5 years warranty. YS has shorter timeout intended for RAID 1/5 system, but I would feel comfortable using it in TiVo as is.


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

Confirmed that there is no sales tax for California purchases.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

mportuesi said:


> This message from TivoStephen says otherwise, and I haven't found a followup in the thread which invalidates it:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4378652&&#post4378652
> 
> ...


Direct from the TiVo website about the $199 transfer... http://www.tivo.com/2.0.3hdDvr.plt.asp



> For a limited time, transfer your product lifetime service from a Series1 or Series2 box to the new Series3 HD for only $199. As an added bonus, we'll keep TiVo service activated on your old box for another 12 months for no additional charge.
> 
> How it works:
> 
> ...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The extra $100 is basically for the labor of them doing the upgrade vs. you doing it. Some people are willing to pay a little extra to save themseleves the work.
> 
> As for the original 250GB drive... I highly recommend you put it away somewhere safe instead of trying to use it in another TiVo. You never know when the upgraded drive might fail, and without a backup you'll be dead in the water. Plus getting a SATA drive to work in a S2 TiVo would cost you more then simply buying a 250GB PATA drive, and either way you would have to format the drive, restore the images, etc... to get it to work.
> 
> Dan


OK, ordered the S3 and 400GB upgrade. Like the idea of 250GB spare drive, or maybe it goes into eSATA enclosure later...

Net cost to upgrade to 400GB S3 and 250GB spare, $149 plus return shipping to TiVo and an hour of spare time.

Not bad.


----------



## dsm42 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

Is the 750GB version that TivoCommunity is selling as quiet and fast as the standard 250GB model? I saw a post that Weaknees had just changed the upgrade drive they were using to a quieter model. Is TivoCommunity using the same model drive as Weaknees, and if not, what are the pros and cons of the model that is being used?

Also, how much experience do people have using the 750G upgraded Tivo? Can it be expected to be as reliable as the standard 250G version?

Thanks much,
Dave.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Direct from the TiVo website about the $199 transfer... http://www.tivo.com/2.0.3hdDvr.plt.asp


Forgive me for being obstinate, but your quote of the Tivo VIP page clarifies nothing.



> 1. Buy your TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder for $799.99.
> 2. Once your new box arrives


The implication of this wording is that you order it direct from Tivo online at MSRP, and wait for it to be shipped to you.

Also, the first line of TivoStephen's message explicitly says:



> The official word is what's in the Terms and Conditions: Officially only Series3 units purchased directly from TiVo.com will qualify.


I thought this clarification from TivoStephen was pretty unambiguous, and I haven't yet seen something from an official TiVo employee to contradict or invalidate this statement.

Weaknees has said that Tivo has explicitly blessed their S3 units as eligible for Lifetime transfer. Is the same true for TCF?


----------



## R. Kalia (Apr 16, 2002)

mportuesi said:


> Forgive me for being obstinate, but your quote of the Tivo VIP page clarifies nothing.


This is an old issue; there are several hundred thousand posts on the subject. You can buy from any source and you do not have to pay $799. The message you keep quoting was valid at one time and is now inoperative.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

dsm42 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the 750GB version that TivoCommunity is selling as quiet and fast as the standard 250GB model? I saw a post that Weaknees had just changed the upgrade drive they were using to a quieter model. Is TivoCommunity using the same model drive as Weaknees, and if not, what are the pros and cons of the model that is being used?
> 
> ...


Dave -

We are currently supplying the following 750GB model in both SATA (Series3) and PATA (Series1 and Series2) versions for upgrades and upgraded units to TCS:

Seagate ST3750640AS (Barracude 7200.10)

We've had no complains about acoustics, and its a bit early to tell about reliability, however we've been using the PATA drives of the same sort and capacity for several months without any issues at all.

Although we don't know for sure exactly what Weaknees is doing. They are being tight-lipped about the specifics of what they are offering, but the speculation is that they are either performing a firmware upgrade, or more likely an exchange of the TLA (top level assembly - the small board that contains the logic of the hard drive) on the same or similar drives to make it a bit more like the not-quite-yet-available Seagate DB35 which is designed to have some performance characteristics more suitable for DVRs.

Moving forward we are also looking at supplying the DB35 drives, however it is not yet clear whether any of the differences will make an impact on the performance/reliability of the TiVo DVRs vs other DVRs vs other CE devices, such as IPTV set-top boxes. Time will tell on that one.

As for reliability, its also not clear, however pound for pound, we've found Seagate drives to be more reliable than Western Digital Drives (The Series3 does come with a Western Digital 25000BS). The reality is that both are good drives and that reliability can be a bit of a crap shoot. The good news is that the Seagate drives we are offering do have a 5-year warranty on them.

Lastly, I'd be very careful about getting sucked into any marketing-hype associated with "DVR-specific" drives and whether they are truly superior or not. One aspect of this has to do with whether the vendor (say, in this case, TiVo) is actually capable of using the features designed into the drive that are being hyped. If the drive is 'inherently' better or better performing without requiring changes to the DVR software, that is great, but if the manufacturer is required to explicity design their system to make use of that feature, the feature may go unexploited.

Probably more than what you were looking for, but that is the state-of-the-state, as of today.

Thx


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

PTVupgrade:

I have a _personal interest _ in hoping the 400GB upgrade kit is also quiet, and hope for Seagate 5yr as I too have found then more reliable than WD drives.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> PTVupgrade:
> 
> I have a _personal interest _ in hoping the 400GB upgrade kit is also quiet, and hope for Seagate 5yr as I too have found then more reliable than WD drives.


Gotcha... I hope you are not disappointed to find out that the 400GB drives we are currently supplying are Samsung HD400LJ drives. They are backed by a 3-year manufacturer's warranty.

We've been supplying Samsung drives for about four years now, and although I was skeptical when they first entered the market, we've never had a notable problem with them.

The Samsung drives have been the best drives we've supplied in terms of performance and reliability, and although my lifetime experience with Seagate has been a very good one (when I worked at Sun, that was all we used), in the TiVo upgrade space, the Samsungs have been great.

I expect that moving forward, Seagate and Samsung will become our preferred drives -- we are very happy to see that Seagate purchased Maxtor - the Maxtor quality had slowly decreased over the past couple of years, and we are hoping (and already seeing signs) that Seagate injects some of their quality into Maxtor's manufacturing process.

I think you will be happy.


----------



## donaudio (Apr 1, 2002)

I was really excited about this deal until I checked out. They charge sales tax in Florida


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

donaudio said:


> I was really excited about this deal until I checked out. They charge sales tax in Florida


[soapbox, possibly pointless]
In the grand scheme of things ... how does it matter? Even if you don't pay Sales tax on niternet purchases from stores based in other states, most states' laws require you to pay some form of Use Tax on those items, don't they?

And let's not get into a legality discussion etc, nor an enforcement one ... but really, does it matter whether you pay tax now or at the end of the year. If you DO pay Use Tax? 

[flame suit on]


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I just joined the S3 club! So, what's the secret handshake? 

Thanks to David for offering such a sweet deal. 

Anyone gotten a tracking number yet for their order? I too would like to be able to schedule the cc install as tight as possible.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

RickStrobel said:


> IAnyone gotten a tracking number yet for their order? I too would like to be able to schedule the cc install as tight as possible.


No, I just ordered last night too. They said that they don't have an order status page either. So, I'm assuming I'll get an email with shipping information but this wasn't confirmed.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

RickStrobel said:


> I too would like to be able to schedule the cc install as tight as possible.


I would recommend scheduling the CC install a few days later, to make sure the S3 is functional. I had to return my first one because of analog tuner problem, and many people have experienced similar issues.


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 6, 2006)

just made the plunge and purchased  was planning on going out this weekend and buying one, but this is a great deal!!! just purchased the sony bravia 46" lcd hdtv yesterday and plan on hooking this tivo up to that tv. anyone with this tv hook up a series 3 to it??? now just can't wait for everything to arrive


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

monkeydust said:


> No, I just ordered last night too. They said that they don't have an order status page either. So, I'm assuming I'll get an email with shipping information but this wasn't confirmed.


As far as I know, all the S3 unit orders that came in last night are going out today. The shipping information has just been processed, so it may be awhile before you can actually track. Thx.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, I just got an email saying the S3 I ordered last night shipped today from Michigan and should be delivered by DHL tomorrow.


----------



## theLuggage (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if the 15% coupon applies to your entire order or just the Tivo?

If I get the S3, I also need some cables and a wireless router and the Tivo wireless receiver.

Would the discount apply to everything in the order?

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Sorry. Just noticed the advert/banner at the top of the page. It clearly says the discount is for the entire order. Yeah!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> Just name the site. But I think that on the other site tax is not included. I think it still comes out to be the same price.


I don't remember the site -- it was posted here, but since we're not allowed to post prices anymore, the post was deleted. AFAIR, it was low-mid $600s.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

theLuggage said:


> Does anyone know if the 15% coupon applies to your entire order or just the Tivo?
> 
> If I get the S3, I also need some cables and a wireless router and the Tivo wireless receiver.
> 
> ...


It's the whole order up to $120. If you buy the Series III at the TC store then you would spend the entire 15% on one item.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> It's the whole order up to $120. If you buy the Series III at the TC store then you would spend the entire 15% on one item.


Its $150, at least for me.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

I wish I could have saved 15%, but on the other hand...and I know this might get a few people upset.....TC is new as a retailer and I'm not sure how good of a job they will do with this. Now they may do a wonderful job but I would like to see buyers at lest showing tracking numbers or even better actual confirmations of receipt of their purchase.

OK I know it's only been like one or two days!  

Let's just see how it goes....and if everything goes well, great. I'll go into another buyers remorse and deep depression over paying too much.

But if it doesn't........ 

I just thought of something else. Are extended warranties offered?


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

hookbill said:


> I would like to see buyers at least showing tracking numbers or even better actual confirmations of receipt of their purchase.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ordered late Tuesday night (10/24)
> ...


----------



## winpitt (Oct 17, 2006)

Is this definitely over on Sunday? I'm getting a CC installed in my DLP today to start testing. Won't splurge on an S3 until at least some testing time on that at best.

Also, do they have the same return policy as TiVostore? I'm not encouraged by the audio/video dropout reports on this forum and want to make sure I can test for a while. It "may" be worth a test, but only if there's a good escape route.

I was a "beta" tester for the Dish 921 - don't want to repeat that.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

winpitt said:


> Is this definitely over on Sunday? I'm getting a CC installed in my DLP today to start testing. Won't splurge on an S3 until at least some testing time on that at best.
> 
> Also, do they have the same return policy as TiVostore? I'm not encouraged by the audio/video dropout reports on this forum and want to make sure I can test for a while. It "may" be worth a test, but only if there's a good escape route.
> 
> I was a "beta" tester for the Dish 921 - don't want to repeat that.


The way I understand the return policy, its not quite no questions asked like TS, because there is a 15% restocking fee; but they don't charge the fee for a "defective" unit.

I got DHL/UPS tracking #'s about 12-14 hrs after ordering. But there is no TCS order status you can look at before shipment. Actual delivery is est. for 5 days after order w/ free shipping.

The 400GB upgrade kit shipped seperately from Chicago by PTV versus MI for the S3.

I figure if TCS really screws up all hell'll break loose here, so I took a shot.


----------



## jae (Apr 10, 2003)

hrm - i would have expected an email w/ the same information then as i ordered yesterday around this time. 

given that i can't seem to get a cable card installation appointment till the middle of november, and i haven't seen shipping info, i shouldn't have gone for the 2 day shipping.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

My bank shows a 679.99 'Pending' (i.e. authorized, but not posted) as of today. [order yesterday]
I did receive an order confirmation from TCF Store, but no other information as of yet.

CC install set for November 4th.

-Roll


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

So why exactly price/deal talk isn't allowed?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> So why exactly price/deal talk isn't allowed?


Because the forum (owners) now has its (their) own store? No biggie ... most forums don't allow price talk anyway, for this same reason, or to avoid stepping on sponsors' toes etc.

There's always slickdeals, fatwallet and what have you ...


----------



## winpitt (Oct 17, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> The way I understand the return policy, its not quite no questions asked like TS, because there is a 15% restocking fee; but they don't charge the fee for a "defective" unit.
> 
> I got DHL/UPS tracking #'s about 12-14 hrs after ordering. But there is no TCS order status you can look at before shipment. Actual delivery is est. for 5 days after order w/ free shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll wait, then. I'm not convinced that I'll be happy with the S3 yet. If it works relatively flawlessly great. I'm just still concerned about SW issues, so that 15% plus shipping is too high a premium. I'd actually end up paying more in the end.

Is there return policy still 30 days, or is it longer?


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

hookbill said:


> I would like to see buyers at least showing tracking numbers or even better actual confirmations of receipt of their purchase.


Hi everyone.

We are planning on implementing a vastly enhanced customer service section of the site, where you will be able to track orders in real time. We did not want to hold up the launch of the store for that functionality. However, it's something we understand is important and are very much planning for.

Please feel free to email any support questions you have to us at tcstore A T tivocommunity D O T com. If you write us, _*please*_ add our email address to your contact list to avoid the possibility of a spam filter.

Although order flow is notably higher after the 15% discount promotion ran, we are nevertheless fulfilling the vast majority of orders within 1 business day. We are rushing product out to the door to everyone as fast as possible.

Thanks and best regards,

TiVoCommunity Support


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Don't tell me you are going to do this before TiVo Store. 

What's with this Store Admin stuff, come out from hiding, introduce yourself, post some pics - not necessarily of you though.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Received my S3 today after ordering the night before last and getting it shipped ground. That's fast service!

I went through the initial setup and everything seemed to go ok. I get cable and the cablecards installed on Monday morning.


----------



## kido (Aug 17, 2006)

ordered tuesday afternoon, received today. everything is in perfect working order and i am just blown away with the difference between a series 2 and a series 3. we live near chicago and have had only had a basic cable connection for the past 3 years. our tv has dual tuners so i can put the old tivo on one panel and the new tivo on the other and compare side by side. amazing difference. even with the same cable source, the series 3 looked noticeably better. but then i went out to radio shack and picked up a $30 hdtv antenna and now with the ota hdtv source the series 3 is razor sharp. still need to do some setup tweaking and play with everything, but i am absolutely thrilled with the results.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I ordered Wednesday afternoon and still have not received any tracking number. All I've gotten so far is the order acknowldgement that came immediatly after I ordered.

Maybe mine will show up Friday 

Where you located kido?


----------



## kido (Aug 17, 2006)

i'm in chicago. i receive my shipping notification from TCS a little over 24 hours after I placed my order, but i also jumped on the offer almost immediately, so i think i got in before orders started to ramp up.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

For people that have ordered the S3: Did it arrive double boxed?


----------



## kido (Aug 17, 2006)

yes. lots of packaging surrounding the inner tivo box. the only hitch was dhl left my package outside my door without getting a signature from me, plus it was raining  but i'm in a townhouse complex with a security gate between my front door and the rest of chicago so it wasn't a huge deal. at least they left it on my porch which protected it from the rain. i got the free shipping, so i really can't complain.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

kido said:


> yes. lots of packaging surrounding the inner tivo box. the only hitch was dhl left my package outside my door without getting a signature from me, plus it was raining  but i'm in a townhouse complex with a security gate between my front door and the rest of chicago so it wasn't a huge deal. at least they left it on my porch which protected it from the rain. i got the free shipping, so i really can't complain.


Was the TiVo box wet, or only the outer shipping box? Have you hooked it up yet? It's an awesome unit!


----------



## kido (Aug 17, 2006)

No, the tivo box was fine. I hooked up the series 3 and it has been working just fine.


----------



## jae (Apr 10, 2003)

anyone who ordered wed get any updates? i see my credit card has been charged, but i still haven't gotten any email updates, nor have i heard back on the email i sent them yesterday reguarding my order. 

maybe it did get sent out wed and will magically appear today.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

jae said:


> anyone who ordered wed get any updates? i see my credit card has been charged, but i still haven't gotten any email updates, nor have i heard back on the email i sent them yesterday reguarding my order.
> 
> maybe it did get sent out wed and will magically appear today.


Pretty much the same boat. 
Money funded, no other contact except original order confirmation.

Wanted to play this weekend, but more than likely won't happen.

Anyone know where the warehouse is?

-Roll


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

headroll said:


> Pretty much the same boat.
> Money funded, no other contact except original order confirmation.
> 
> Wanted to play this weekend, but more than likely won't happen.
> ...


I believe mine shipped from Michigan and I received it two days after ordering (Indianapolis).


----------



## jae (Apr 10, 2003)

headroll said:


> Pretty much the same boat.
> Money funded, no other contact except original order confirmation.
> 
> Wanted to play this weekend, but more than likely won't happen.
> ...


well - by no means do i feel that i was scammed, but the customer service is a little lacking. i realize it's new and all, but if you choose to scale back functionality like online order tracking so you can launch sooner, you'd better make sure your customer service is ready to pick up that "slack".


----------



## jae (Apr 10, 2003)

monkeydust said:


> I believe mine shipped from Michigan and I received it two days after ordering (Indianapolis).


hrm - well, i ordered before noon wednesday w/ 2 day shipping, so with any luck, maybe i missed the rush and it will appear by the end of today.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

jae said:


> hrm - well, i ordered before noon wednesday w/ 2 day shipping, so with any luck, maybe i missed the rush and it will appear by the end of today.


I went for the Free Shipping route, so I didn't expect any guarantee on delivery time.

Just hate the see the transaction funded without any additional confirmation.

-Roll


----------



## jae (Apr 10, 2003)

headroll said:


> I went for the Free Shipping route, so I didn't expect any guarantee on delivery time.
> 
> Just hate the see the transaction funded without any additional confirmation.
> 
> -Roll


yeah - in hind sight i should have gone that route too since twc says there are no cable card appointments available until thanksgiving. (should have called them first  ) and i thought i could get everything all set up as a suprise for the mrs. when she gets back from london tomorrow night.


----------



## arcarocket (Oct 24, 2006)

jae said:


> anyone who ordered wed get any updates? i see my credit card has been charged, but i still haven't gotten any email updates, nor have i heard back on the email i sent them yesterday reguarding my order.
> 
> maybe it did get sent out wed and will magically appear today.


I ordered mine on Tuesday and got it today (Friday).


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

When I ordered the other night, I think the S3 pages said something like 'In Stock...'

I don't see that anymore.

Are the S3s on backorder now? How many days if so? How about the upgrade kits?


----------



## jae (Apr 10, 2003)

arcarocket said:


> I ordered mine on Tuesday and got it today (Friday).


using what ship method?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't get the TCS to accept my order. Since I want it shipped to my work address, I put that in for shipping. There is no billing address area to enter, so authorization fails. I've doe this about a gazillion times on other websites, so don't see a problem with the card, just with how TCS will accept only one address.

Any fix for this? I've sent a comment to them on the website, and am posting here as well to avoid missing the 15% discount.


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

jae said:


> well - by no means do i feel that i was scammed, but the customer service is a little lacking. i realize it's new and all, but if you choose to scale back functionality like online order tracking so you can launch sooner, you'd better make sure your customer service is ready to pick up that "slack".


Jae, I believe there is a spam filter issue because I've sent you tracking at 12:31 pm today. I will resend via PM.

Thanks,

TiVo Community Support


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Ordered Wednesday afternoon. Emailed them today about status. Just got a reply that it'll ship Monday from Michigan.

If I'm lucky maybe I'll have it working in time to watch the Louisville - West Virginia game on ESPN HD Thursday night  Go Cards!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Just ordered mine today.

Used the "free ground" shipping option.

We'll see how long it takes.

Also ordered a 500gb drive from Weaknees,
after getting confirmation that they were the "super secret super quiet" drives.
Also used the "free" shipping.

The race is on as to which will arrive first.


phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

rgr said:


> I can't get the TCS to accept my order. Since I want it shipped to my work address, I put that in for shipping. There is no billing address area to enter, so authorization fails. I've doe this about a gazillion times on other websites, so don't see a problem with the card, just with how TCS will accept only one address.
> 
> Any fix for this? I've sent a comment to them on the website, and am posting here as well to avoid missing the 15% discount.


The first address it asks for is the shipping address,
then you choose the billing address when you put in the credit card info.

Just ordered mine, and I'm pretty sure that's how it worked.

I did get a lot of "this page has both secure and unsecure info, display both?" poppups and clicked YES on all of them.
Perhaps your security options weren't allowing some info to show?

phox


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

I just got a response from them via e-mail:

"Per our agreement with our merchant services provider, for Amex,MC&Visa
orders we can only ship to billing addresses."

Seems like hooey to me since every other vendor in the world doesn't seem to have that restriction - or at least none I've used.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Probably because everyone else you've done business with already had an established track record with the merchant services provider. The TiVo Community Store is brand new and likely has lots of restrictions that an established business would not.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> I did get a lot of "this page has both secure and unsecure info, display both?" poppups and clicked YES on all of them.
> Perhaps your security options weren't allowing some info to show?


Got that too, and it's annoying. I imagine it might scare away some buyers who don't fully comprehend what that message means.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

Ordered my S3 on Wednesday night and got it Friday about noon by DHL. I used the free shipping option. I asked a question and was answered promptly. Great service! Oh, from Michigan to Scanton PA.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

RickStrobel said:


> Probably because everyone else you've done business with already had an established track record with the merchant services provider. The TiVo Community Store is brand new and likely has lots of restrictions that an established business would not.


Based on a followup e-mail, that seems to be the case. Since it's not worth taking a day off to sit at home and wait for UPS, I'll take a pass and find a vendor that has a track record.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

You could pick it up at the UPS distribution center at the end of the day after they make one or two attempts. Just call in and make arrangements - it's not that hard (at least in my area).


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> When I ordered the other night, I think the S3 pages said something like 'In Stock...'
> 
> I don't see that anymore.
> 
> Are the S3s on backorder now? How many days if so? How about the upgrade kits?


The S3s are very much in stock. So are the upgrade kits.

Most orders ship within 24 hours. However, we do ask customers to please allow 1 to 3 business days for processing as a precaution.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Store Admin said:


> The S3s are very much in stock. So are the upgrade kits.
> 
> Most orders ship within 24 hours. However, we do ask customers to please allow 1 to 3 business days for processing as a precaution.


I received mine today ...

-Roll


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

RickStrobel said:


> You could pick it up at the UPS distribution center at the end of the day after they make one or two attempts. Just call in and make arrangements - it's not that hard (at least in my area).


I've had to do that before and other times had an item left in the lobby of the apartment building I live in. Neither were very pleasant experiences, based on where the UPS DC is here in SF and my desire not to have thing "walk away" from the lobby. That's why I have my work address listed with visa as an authorized "ship to" address.


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

rgr said:


> Based on a followup e-mail, that seems to be the case. Since it's not worth taking a day off to sit at home and wait for UPS, I'll take a pass and find a vendor that has a track record.


We realize our policy of shipping only to billing addresses for MC/Visa/Amex orders is an inconvenience, and *sincerely* apologize.

As an alternative, you can cause us to ship to a non-billing addresses by placing your order using PayPal.

Best regards,

TiVoCommunity Support


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

Store Admin said:


> We realize our policy of shipping only to billing addresses for MC/Visa/Amex orders is an inconvenience, and *sincerely* apologize.
> 
> As an alternative, you can cause us to ship to a non-billing addresses by placing your order using PayPal.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Use paypal linked to a credit card account.


----------



## winpitt (Oct 17, 2006)

rgr said:


> I just got a response from them via e-mail:
> 
> "Per our agreement with our merchant services provider, for Amex,MC&Visa
> orders we can only ship to billing addresses."
> ...


I've seen this countless times. It cuts down on identity theft and fraud. It can be a pain, but it's pretty common in the online ordering world. I don't blame these guys a bit for the policy.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I did it! I did it! I did it! This is the first one and we'll see how cheap they get before the Lifetime transfer offer expires. The push over the edge is one of my Series2's is acting up and rather than replace a HD, I'm going Series3 and transfer the LT.

Funny thing is that I swapped my Humax burner TiVo with a friend months ago for a 250hr Series2 and on the same day this week that I call TiVo to switch it to my account it's goes flukey. You would think TiVo zapped it or something just to get me to buy a Series3. Maybe they really did flip a switch in error or something, but I don't care, I wanted a Series3 anyway, so I'm not calling them on it.

I dumped DirecTV in August for the coming of the Series3, so I hope you guys at TiVo are doubly pleased and you folks at cable only have me back because of the Series3 and also because DirecTV is a dead end for TiVolovers and the $25.00 monthly discount for Comcast's Dump The Dish promo for 16 months or $400 was also helpful. 12 years with DirecTV and the single most important factor for leaving is who can support my TiVo Service to it's full capability.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

Are the tracking # emails coming from the same address as the order confirmation? I did whitelist that address when the confirmation showed up so I'm hoping to see tracking info soon.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

Checking with the store admins tracking numbers for the S3 come from the warehouse and thus are not from the same address (Sorry, I do not have the address for I do think it would be a UPS or DHL made e-mail...maybe someone may care to post with it.). 

If you ordered late Thursday or on Friday, you may not receive a tracking number until Monday. Tracking is NOT KNOWN until the order is boxed and a shipping.

Thanks


----------



## ebeitzuri (Jun 3, 2002)

Ordered Wed morning, received Friday. This was with the free shipping option.

Unfortunately, the remote was missing from the box. Sent an email to the tcstore and they immediately sent a new remote overnight. Got that this morning. Sensational service. Five stars.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks like a good deal. Too late for me however  . Now I can go into my buyers remorse and depression full force.

I still didn't see anything about extended warranty. Did I miss that?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi Bill...

The 15% is still good until end of day tomorrow. Hope is not lost! 

Sorry to say we currently do not offer extended warranty on items. But we are looking into it.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Dear TiVo Store,

Its Sunday and the 15% Off Coupon is about to expire.

I look forward to using my primary S3 that I bought from you for $680 this week.

The thing is, I am going to "need" 4 S3s.

Any chance I'll be able to get the second one for $600 soon? I'd like the third at $550, and the 4th around $400.

I know I'm being greedy, but that's just the way it is.

I look forward to ordering from you again.

Yours,

HDTiVo


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> Dear TiVo Store,
> 
> Any chance I'll be able to get the second one for $600 soon? I'd like the third at $550, and the 4th around $400.
> 
> HDTiVo


If you bought 4 at once, we would offer you an additional discount . However, it would be nowhere near the levels in your message. Certainly not this year.

(Sorry.)

But who knows what next year will bring?...

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

(waiting 'till the last minute to do this...  )

Trying to login at the TCF store, my TCF login doesn't work. Is it not the same for the store? Do I need to create a new identity for the store vs the forums?

TIA.

Stuart


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi... 

The store is a totally different system and is not tied into the forum. So, yes, you need to just make a store account. 

Thanks!


----------



## tivotivotivo (Aug 29, 2002)

I tried to buy one just now:

a) the TCTEN deal coupon only took $80 and not $120 as 15% would be unless my math is off

b) It would not take my card (i know why I have my bills paid online and have "two" billing address.

c) only could put my shipping address. (that's why the failure to authroize.)

d) Tried to buy before midnight eastern which is 9pm pacific. Not sure if that made a diff.

Guess I will have to pass...


----------



## PhantomDilbert (Nov 6, 2005)

I was successful by 30 seconds, I'm in California:

----- Original Message ----
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]y.com>
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Sunday, October 29, 2006 8:59:30 PM
Subject: Your TiVo Community Store Order

Thank you for your order!

Order Number : XXXX
Placed : 10/29/2006 23:59:30 EDT

Code Name Quantity Price/Ea. Total
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2777 TiVo® Series3 300-hour HD Digital Media Recorder 1 $799.99 $799.99
Coupon: tcdeal: ($120.00)
Shipping: Free Ground Shipping!: $0.00
Sales Tax: $0.00
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total: $679.99


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

tivotivotivo said:


> a) the TCTEN deal coupon only took $80 and not $120 as 15% would be unless my math is off


Because you used a 10% off coupon.


----------



## tweekerz (Oct 13, 2002)

I love it when the Husband tries to purchase tech and say it is for the wifey's benefit.

I thought my wife would be thrilled with all the laptops and desktops I have around the [email protected]!!!! Lol



jae said:


> and i thought i could get everything all set up as a suprise for the mrs. when she gets back from london tomorrow night.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

I guess Dan has to change a title for this thread to "S3 for $720"


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> The store is a totally different system and is not tied into the forum. So, yes, you need to just make a store account.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the quick reply. I placed my order last night, found the confirming email in my inbox this AM. Also added another wireless adapter.

Now to go get some CableCards from TW-Houston...


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

MrSoprano said:


> i am getting a little worried. i know i shouldn't and i haven't heard anything bad at all about this. i ordered last wednesday afternoon and completed the order, but i haven't gotten an email confirmation or anything as of yet? i've also seen people who have ordered on wednesday get confirmations and shipping confirmations already? did i just miss some sort of deadline on wednesday? i ordered with this email below. i can't wait to get it as i just finally broke down and ordered a nice new hdtv the sony bravia kdl46xbr2, and my tv is being delivered tomorrow. was hoping my new tivo would be there too, but that's ok. should i be waiting for some confirmation or will it just show up?? here is my email i ordered with if anyone can check into this. thanks!
> 
> js1mmons at optonline dawt net


mr soprano

please send me your order number to tcstore AT tivocommunity DOT com and we'll look into it

Best regards, Support


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

Would like to mention we have a Store Customer Service forum area here on the site and a Contact Us form inside the store for requests. We only knew about the above post for I was subscribed to this thread still. Other than that it would have not been seen and he may think we did not care....AND WE DO! 

Thanks


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 6, 2006)

Store Admin said:


> mr soprano
> 
> please send me your order number to tcstore AT tivocommunity DOT com and we'll look into it
> 
> Best regards, Support


email sent thanks for looking into this for me!! can't wait to get it


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 6, 2006)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> Would like to mention we have a Store Customer Service forum area here on the site and a Contact Us form inside the store for requests. We only knew about the above post for I was subscribed to this thread still. Other than that it would have not been seen and he may think we did not care....AND WE DO!
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for relaying my post! Sorry I didn't post in the correct area.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MrSoprano said:


> i can't wait to get it as i just finally broke down and ordered a nice new hdtv the sony bravia kdl46xbr2, and my tv is being delivered tomorrow.


I have the Bravia 40XBR3, and it is an amazing kick-*ss HDTV. You are in for a treat!

I've been using it with an SA8300HD, just to make sure the HD worked ok, and the TV was acceptable. I've had it about a month, and have zero complaints (about the TV or HD). So my wife asked me last night, "Why are you waiting to get the new TiVo?" I sorta stammered, and then realized I didn't have a reason, so I ordered it last night. As good as HD is, the SA8300 is an anchor. Can't wait to use a TiVo with HD. :up:


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 6, 2006)

astrohip said:


> I have the Bravia 40XBR3, and it is an amazing kick-*ss HDTV. You are in for a treat!
> 
> I've been using it with an SA8300HD, just to make sure the HD worked ok, and the TV was acceptable. I've had it about a month, and have zero complaints (about the TV or HD). So my wife asked me last night, "Why are you waiting to get the new TiVo?" I sorta stammered, and then realized I didn't have a reason, so I ordered it last night. As good as HD is, the SA8300 is an anchor. Can't wait to use a TiVo with HD. :up:


wow that's great news! makes me even more excited to get everything hooked up and all in HD  i too can't wait to get rid of the "anchor" of a cable box and just have my tivo with cablecards! my wife just stopped asking me questions about what i just purchased because i went all out. got the receiver, surround speakers, new tivo, and the tv all at once  now let's just hope that my xmas bonus doesn't turn up to be a free membership to the jello of the month club lol.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Store Admin said:


> We realize our policy of shipping only to billing addresses for MC/Visa/Amex orders is an inconvenience, and *sincerely* apologize.
> 
> As an alternative, you can cause us to ship to a non-billing addresses by placing your order using PayPal.
> 
> ...


Paypal has screwed me before, but I bit the bullet and placed my order on Saturday. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks.


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

MrSoprano said:


> i am getting a little worried. i know i shouldn't and i haven't heard anything bad at all about this. i ordered last wednesday afternoon and completed the order, but i haven't gotten an email confirmation or anything as of yet?


I am in the same boat. I ordered Wednesday and haven't gotten anything since the initial confirmation email. I sent a message in through the store's customer service page. No response yet.


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

bubba1972 said:


> I am in the same boat. I ordered Wednesday and haven't gotten anything since the initial confirmation email. I sent a message in through the store's customer service page. No response yet.


Bubba1972, what's your order #? I'll be happy to look into it for you.

Best regards, TiVoCommunity Store


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

MrSoprano said:


> i am getting a little worried. i know i shouldn't and i haven't heard anything bad at all about this. i ordered last wednesday afternoon and completed the order, but i haven't gotten an email confirmation or anything as of yet? i've also seen people who have ordered on wednesday get confirmations and shipping confirmations already? did i just miss some sort of deadline on wednesday? i ordered with this email below. i can't wait to get it as i just finally broke down and ordered a nice new hdtv the sony bravia kdl46xbr2, and my tv is being delivered tomorrow. was hoping my new tivo would be there too, but that's ok. should i be waiting for some confirmation or will it just show up?? here is my email i ordered with if anyone can check into this. thanks!
> 
> js1mmons at optonline dawt net


I ordered on Wed too and just got a shipping notice today... any luck yet?


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

I placed an order over this weekend. Any estmate on when these orders will ship out?

Thanks,
-Jeff


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Bodie said:


> I ordered on Wed too and just got a shipping notice today... any luck yet?


Same here - ordered Wednesday afternoon it shipped Monday. You may want to send an email to the tcstore at tivocommunity.com. They were very responsive to me.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi Jeff... 

TC Store tries to get all orders out the next business day but kindly ask for up to 3 days lead time. Thus it will more than likely go out today or tomorrow. 

On a side note...It seems that orders that were sent from some other warehouses did not have tracking sent to the customer. As such TC Store fielded a lot of e-mail looking for tracking information that took some time to retrieve (sorry). (Some customers received tracking, some did not based on where it shipped out of.) As a result some customers hit the full three business day processing time for we are trying to ship all orders now from the main warehouse in MI and needed to move some stock around to make this happen. This is a move we are making now to be able to even better service the customers in the near future. 

Welcome to the forum Jeff.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I ordered Friday, got the shipping/tracking email yesterday afternoon.

I'm happy.


phox


----------



## c-surfer (Jul 25, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> You can transfer lifetime to any S3 bought from any dealer.
> 
> Dan


I'm confused. I thought the upgrade offer was only good if the S3 was purchased for $799 from Tivo. Are you referring to something else?

http://www.tivo.com/2.0.3hdDvr.plt.asp


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

At first it was the only way but TiVo relaxed that after many calls it seems. I have not heard personally of anyone who called in to transfer to an S3 having any issue.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Got mine today.
Ordered Friday, got the "has shipped" email Monday, on my porch this morning.

Pretty fast shipping, I think I like DHL.

Only thing I don't like is there was a "Signature Required" sticker on the box,
but DHL left it on my porch with not so much as a door knock.

I'll be installing, activating, and transfering lifetime tomorrow.


phox


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Pretty fast shipping, I think I like DHL.
> 
> Only thing I don't like is there was a "Signature Required" sticker on the box,
> but DHL left it on my porch with not so much as a door knock.


Not that this is a knock on the store, but this seems VERY consistent (and highly undesirable, from my POV) behaviour by DHL.

You may want to find out if they require you to fax/submit a form to ensure your address is listed in THEIR system as 'Signature ALWAYS required'. I had to do this with UPS and FedEx, and say this verbally at my local USPS Post Office. And now all those 3 are semi-consistent with knocking and not delivernig if no one answers (like they should be) ... but occasionally even they just leave packages at the entrance! And this is a multi-unit building, like all Townhomes!


----------



## ncbagwell (Feb 15, 2005)

I just ordered mine! Can't wait to get everything up and running.


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 6, 2006)

Bodie said:


> I ordered on Wed too and just got a shipping notice today... any luck yet?


my tivo was delivered today  can't wait to get home to check it out.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I just ordered 4 Series 3's for myself and family members on October 31'st got the confirmation email. Do we get tracking nubmers?

- Rich


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Speaking of DHL - I'm not impressed. Mine was damaged in shipping, which wasn't apparent until I actually opened up the TiVo. The box looked a little suspect when I got it - the tape on top was separated and partially opened. The DHL driver seemed to lack much patience while I opened the outer box. The TiVo box was a little bit compressed at top but I thought it would be fine. It wasn't. There was a nice dent in the top cover on my shiny new TiVo  So, back it went just three short hours after it arrived.

The TC Store people said they'd take care of it quickly.


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ordered mine last Wednesday and got it today. I had to contact customer service on Monday to get tracking info sent to me.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

RickStrobel said:


> Speaking of DHL - I'm not impressed. Mine was damaged in shipping, which wasn't apparent until I actually opened up the TiVo. The box looked a little suspect when I got it - the tape on top was separated and partially opened. The DHL driver seemed to lack much patience while I opened the outer box. The TiVo box was a little bit compressed at top but I thought it would be fine. It wasn't. There was a nice dent in the top cover on my shiny new TiVo  So, back it went just three short hours after it arrived.
> 
> The TC Store people said they'd take care of it quickly.


In my area, DHL, formerly Airborne Express, is "not very gentle" with packages. The absolute worst is FedEx Ground. Regular FedEx is awesome though.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone who has ordered since last weekend has received a shipping notification.

I placed an order on Saturday and haven't heard anything from the shipping department at the TCS.

If anyone wants to check the status, my order number is 5857.

Thanks,
-Jeff


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Ordered on Sunday and received tracking number on Wednesday. Order number 59xx.


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

jbell

Not all customers receive tracking confirmations automagicaly yet. Only about 75%.

We're working on improving the fulfillment system so that 100% receives tracking automatically when the item ships.

We received your email, will research the tracking and get back to you shortly.

Best regards.


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

jbell, just sent you tracking via email. Thanks for your business.


----------



## soccermonkey (Sep 11, 2006)

I placed my order on sunday as well. my sent an email to tcstore, but haven't gotten a response yet. my order number is 6008.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

RichB said:


> I just ordered 4 Series 3's for myself and family members on October 31'st got the confirmation email. Do we get tracking nubmers?
> 
> - Rich


No confirmation yet here. My order number is 6091.

- Rich


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

soccermonkey said:


> I placed my order on sunday as well. my sent an email to tcstore, but haven't gotten a response yet. my order number is 6008.


soccermonkey,

We just sent you tracking by email. Thanks a lot for your order.

Best regards, TiVo Community Store


----------



## Store Admin (Sep 25, 2006)

RichB said:


> No confirmation yet here. My order number is 6091.
> 
> - Rich


RichB,

Your order will ship tomorrow, and we'll provide tracking when it leaves the warehouse.

Thanks a lot for your business.

Best regards, TiVoCommunity Store


----------



## PhantomDilbert (Nov 6, 2005)

Just got my shipping notice today..thanks! DHL doesn't quote delivery date though....any ideas? Via standard shipping...


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

If it's from Michigan, 4 business days.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

PhantomDilbert said:


> Just got my shipping notice today..thanks! DHL doesn't quote delivery date though....any ideas? Via standard shipping...


Wierd. When I track at DHL, I get a screen with two tables:

The first has Tracking results detail for XXXXXXXXXXXX with a tracking summary showing estimated delivery date.

The second is the tracking history that shows where it shipped from and when it hit a sort facility.


----------



## ncbagwell (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW! I ordered mine on Wednesday (11/1) around noon and received it this morning (Friday, 11/3) at 9am in North Carolina!


----------



## PhantomDilbert (Nov 6, 2005)

I ordered last Sunday. It shipped out yesterday 3:06pm. Arrived at my door 11/3/06, 10:56am. Um....that's 1 day shipping. From Michigan to San Jose. The horror since I came into work and moved the Comcast appointment to the following weekend =).

Date and Time Status Location 
11/3/2006 10:53 am Shipment delivered. 
9:36 am With delivery courier. 
7:51 am Arrived at DHL facility. San Jose South, CA 
11/2/2006 11:20 pm Transit through sort facility. Wilmington, OH 
7:12 pm Departing origin. Traverse City, MI 
3:06 pm Picked Up by DHL. Shipper's Door 


I'm kidding, great to see it arrived so quickly.
From order to door: 5.X days.
From ship to door: 23 hours 1 minute (if my math is correct....which it probably isn't)
Niiiice


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

PhantomDilbert said:


> I ordered last Sunday. It shipped out yesterday 3:06pm. Arrived at my door 11/3/06, 10:56am. Um....that's 1 day shipping. From Michigan to San Jose. The horror since I came into work and moved the Comcast appointment to the following weekend =).


Mine's due on the 6th with DHL Ground. Did you use next day delivery?


----------



## hackysak (Mar 21, 2004)

I ordered a Series3 on Sunday selected ground shipping (didn't think I would be able to get an appointment with Comcast to install anytime soon). I was on the phone with Comcast on Tuesday and they were able to schedule an appointment for Saturday, 11/4). I sent a message to the TC Store support and asked them if the order could be switched to 2nd day. They were able to switch to 2nd day delivery and I have the Series3 on my dining room table awaiting its install tomorrow morning.

Thank you TC Store! For saving me some money AND for helping me get this sooner than I originally requested!  :up: 

My only gripe is having to ship to the home address. I will pay via PayPal next time so I can have the order shipped to work. Much more convenient.

Also, I called into the Tivo number to have my lifetime switched from my Series2 to the Series3. I had absolutely no trouble with the switch. The Tivo rep I spoke with was extremely nice, she repeated all the numbers for verification (lots of them, old tivo serial, new tivo serial, credit card). The Series3 now shows up in my Tivo account. It's listed as yearly service while my Series2 is still listed as lifetime. I was told by the rep that it will take 60 days for this to show up correctly under my Tivo account.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm in the same boat.

Ordered on Sunday, didn't ship until Thursday, which at first I was a little ticked.

Then it showed up on the doorstep today, but no delivery since Signature Required was checked.

Good of them to stand behind their product, and upgrade the shipping since it shipped so late!

Now I just need to get to DHL tomorrow to pick this sucker up!

-Jeff


----------



## PhantomDilbert (Nov 6, 2005)

rgr said:


> Mine's due on the 6th with DHL Ground. Did you use next day delivery?


Nope, standard delivery. I guess I thank tcstore for the upgrade? you guys rock.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

PhantomDilbert said:


> It shipped out yesterday 3:06pm. Arrived at my door 11/3/06, 10:56am. ... From ship to door: 23 hours 1 minute (if my math is correct....which it probably isn't)


It's not. Assuming you haven't already adjusted for time zones, 3:06pm Michigan time = 1:06pm your time. So that's 21 hours, 50 minutes. I can't even guess where you got the 1 minute from.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

tivoupgrade said:


> Gotcha... I hope you are not disappointed to find out that the 400GB drives we are currently supplying are Samsung HD400LJ drives. They are backed by a 3-year manufacturer's warranty.
> 
> We've been supplying Samsung drives for about four years now, and although I was skeptical when they first entered the market, we've never had a notable problem with them.
> 
> ...


So far you think right.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Store Admin said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We are planning on implementing a vastly enhanced customer service section of the site, where you will be able to track orders in real time. We did not want to hold up the launch of the store for that functionality. However, it's something we understand is important and are very much planning for.
> 
> ...


Anything new on the tracking/ cust service front for the store?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry...this will not be for some time to come. It is not something simple to do I am sorry to say. It is a future item.


----------



## mastiff34 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ordered mine today, can't wait, finally making the plunge to hd tivo!

Thanks for the great price! Tracking # would be great when it's ready please.


----------



## mcwong153 (Dec 17, 2004)

mastiff34 said:


> Ordered mine today, can't wait, finally making the plunge to hd tivo!
> 
> Thanks for the great price! Tracking # would be great when it's ready please.


Is there another coupon code for this deal? I tried the one on the fist page is it is expired. I would like to oder one today.

NEVER MIND. the answer what right in front of my face


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

You are a new member...look inside your welcome e-mail you received for one or look to the front page of the site. (www.tivocommunity.com)


----------

